# Mountain bike tattoo ideas?



## bonzi13 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey all, was thinking of getting a tattoo and having it relate to mountain biking. I can't really think of anything though. The only idea I have had is to get a tattoo for each bike I've owned. Like get the company name/symbol and then underneath that the name of the bike. But if any of you guys have pics/drawings or ideas, feel free to show them!:thumbsup:


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

permanent chain ring grease/scar marks tattooed onto your shin?


----------



## nadinno78 (Mar 23, 2006)

So if you tatoo their logo on your body do they give you a discount on bikes.


----------



## paweldaros (May 12, 2008)

You can tattoo a bike part like the crank set?


----------



## bonzi13 (Feb 26, 2008)

nadinno78 said:


> So if you tatoo their logo on your body do they give you a discount on bikes.


Lol, that would be way nice.


----------



## MtnSpectre (Nov 21, 2004)

*just one of mine....*

It's still not done but it is parts of bikes made up to be a skeloton. Took 8 hours in the chair to do the outline. I have two more of riders on my forearms. One is almost like ghost rider on a mountain bike (got it way before the movie but well after the comic book) wasn't the inspiration..ha ha. The other is of a pic of me riding...still have the background to add to it.


----------



## NoobHill (Jan 8, 2008)

I can't remember who posted this, but I thought it was really funny.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Great tattoo, wrong bike......................


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

Great pic, NoobHill! 

OP: I'd suggest _really _putting a ton of thought into this because it won't be easy to remove later if you change your mind.


----------



## cannesdo (Feb 3, 2007)

He meant one gear at a time.


----------



## garrett1478 (Apr 14, 2008)

get the MTBR logo


----------



## Wrench Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

A few years ago a friend of mine crashed during a mtb ride. Somehow his big ring hit him in the shoulder blade. It left a perfect half moon shaped chainring mark,with a few small drops of blood on a few of the tooth marks. I always thought that would make a great tatoo.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

I've been thinking about getting the Homegrown tomato on my calf


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

How about a symbol on your forearm of the drivetrain? It's something I'm thinking of doing.


----------



## streem26 (Apr 14, 2016)

bonzi13 said:


> Hey all, was thinking of getting a tattoo and having it relate to mountain biking. :thumbsup:









topc is old but I want to upp )i have little bike tattoo on my leg. and going make next tinny 3D, would be like on the link below

link by the way expensive but so cooll


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

streem26 said:


> View attachment 1063957
> topc is old but I want to upp )i have little bike tattoo on my leg. and going make next tinny 3D, would be like on the link below
> 
> link by the way expensive but so cooll


Thats pretty sweet!

I kida wont one like that but a big wheel old school bike. I have a bike tattoo already. Srs gave my buddy a Dirt Merchant shirt i had and he made it a tattoo.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I can't fathom why anyone would ever get a company logo tattooed on them. *Maybe* if you own the company, or if they sponsor you to the point that you are independently wealthy on account of their contribution to your life. Maybe. 

I've seen some cool chainring/sprocket designs that integrate other stuff relevant to the individual. Those were cool.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting my avatar but instead of the Cannondale logo it will be a chain ring. I made one already and use it as an avatar sometimes. I'll have to dig it up and post it. Might not be instantly recognizable but I'll know what it is and most folks that ride will too...that's all that matters.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Here it is...with or without the wings...I like it both ways...


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

good bump, I'm considering getting a MTB tattoo soon. I've been looking at a lot of others ink for inspiration. I want something SS related, and i like the day of the dead skulls full of bike parts.

as far as branding, I don't feel strongly enough about any mountain bike manufacturers, but i plan on getting a BMW tattoo too. maybe a couple. I love old BMW's and would proudly display it.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Skeleton mountain biker in a tucked/downhill speed run position. Red glowing eyes, smoke trailing.


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

Here is the one I had done a couple of months ago. It's the chainring and crank arm on top and rear deraileur from my Farley


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Fuzzwardo said:


> Here is the one I had done a couple of months ago. It's the chainring and crank arm on top and rear deraileur from my Farley


Sew that up before it gets infected.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

As an idea, consider an arse on a saddle with an "Awesome Strap" attached. The words underneath would be something like "Awesome for Life!". or "Biking is Awesome!". Then below those words you have the obligatory skull or bone-man. In fact, maybe the skull of bone-man is shouting "Biking is Awesome!"

But back to the OP from like 8 years ago? Yes, it is a great idea to get a tatoo of a bike company, as many as you can fit. It doesn't have to be limited to the bikes you own, but can represent the bikes you would own, e.g., if you won the lottery. Or maybe be a little more original and only have bike companies who carry the owner's name. But you find their full name, first middle and last, and have that tatooed. So if you owned a Gary Fisher then the tatoo reads, "Gary Horatio Fisher" and a Sepcialized would be "Michael Pettifogger Specialized". You get the idea.

The most interesteing thing about this tread is that it never made it past a handfull of posts. I would have thought this topic hits three pages easy.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

You've got some really good ideas going there, and I'd like to add my 2 cents (1.35 CAN), if I may.

Since the future of mountain biking is sure to include e-bikes, how about an e-bike tattoo right about where a tramp stamp would go, with a ribbon of singletrack winding down to the nether region and disappearing into the *ahem* crack, so to speak.

I can only begin to imagine (and I'm sure some of you will finish the imagination) the hapless care worker who turns you over to change your soiled diaper and sees a wrinkled, (what is that, a moped?) blob and an overgrown, lumpy trail of purple ink leading down to where the sun don't shine.

Or better yet, how about a Mike Tyson-type of tat, with a 8" travel FS rig perched on your left eyebrow, preparing to huck into space and land on the ramp that is now proudly tatted on your nose? I've given you this idea, now it's up to you to determine where the Red Bull tattoo will go.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I like the tread design like this.









or maybe something like this


----------



## OLx6 (Feb 5, 2011)

IMHO the best tattoo would be listing your favorite wheel size and axle configuration. This should stand the test of time right?

You put 27.5 & 142 mm forever all in side of a big heart. Go for the arms or neck where everyone can see it.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

My wife has Kokopelli riding a fat tire Klunker on her arse.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Finch Platte said:


> disappearing into the *ahem* crack, so to speak.


not "so to speak", your literally referring to the crev*ass*e.



> now it's up to you to determine where the Red Bull tattoo will go.


right next to the Monster tattoo.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Finch Platte said:


> You've got some really good ideas going there, and I'd like to add my 2 cents (1.35 CAN), if I may.
> 
> Since the future of mountain biking is sure to include e-bikes, how about an e-bike tattoo right about where a tramp stamp would go, with a ribbon of singletrack winding down to the nether region and disappearing into the *ahem* crack, so to speak.
> 
> ...


And once again the system has failed me.

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Finch Platte again.


----------



## billj121 (Jul 29, 2011)

If you have to ask what tattoo "others" think you should get you should probably reconsider getting one at all...


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

OLx6 said:


> IMHO the best tattoo would be listing your favorite wheel size and axle configuration. This should stand the test of time right?
> 
> You put 27.5 & 142 mm forever all in side of a big heart. Go for the arms or neck where everyone can see it.


Bwahaha!!


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Here's mine. I got this in '06. It's subtle and not seen very often. People who see it and recognize it, think it's cool. I just like it.


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

I have a stick man tattoo of Swim/Bike/Run from triathlons. The bike portion works for both road and mountain!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chuckha62 said:


> Here's mine. I got this in '06. It's subtle and not seen very often. People who see it and recognize it, think it's cool. I just like it.


Chuck, your screen name should be "half ring". 

I like the tat.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I like that, DJ. Next time we have an option to change screen names, I may just do that.

I've been accused of being a half-wit and doing things half-assed. I sense a theme.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*OneSpeed* said:


> right next to the Monster tattoo.


Won't the two cancel each other out?


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Fiskare said:


> My wife has Kokopelli riding a fat tire Klunker on her arse.


I know!


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And once again the system has failed me.
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Finch Platte again.


Aw, shucks, DJ.

*kicks the dirt*


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chuckha62 said:


> i like that, dj. Next time we have an option to change screen names, i may just do that.
> 
> I've been accused of being a half-wit and doing things half-assed. I sense a theme.


:lol:


----------



## Lopaka (Sep 7, 2006)

Finch Platte said:


> I know!


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Finch Platte again.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

You might want to take a field trip to your local house of corrections to browse for some ideas. And if you don't pick this one, then I don't even want to know you anymore.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Lopaka said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Finch Platte again.


So you endorse screwing another mans wife? :nono:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

You can always add _Dope often._


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm not a tattoo guy, nor do I ride full squish, but this one is just super cool!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

You might want to sew that ^ up before it gets infected.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Finch Platte said:


> View attachment 1064523


pony style?


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Finch Platte said:


> View attachment 1064523


There's just so much wrong there.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1064559


at first i thought the a-c on that fork is a bit off.

after looking again, i think it's just that he has fenders for 20" wheels mounted on a 700c frame. the rear is even smaller than the front.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1064559


Ikea plans to launch it's own brand of bike. This tattoo will be handy if the instructions aren't helpful... Ikea monkey not included









IKEA to launch their first bicycle ? and yes, it's flat-pack


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cyclelicious said:


> Ikea plans to launch it's own brand of bike. This tattoo will be handy if the instructions aren't helpful... Ikea monkey not included
> 
> View attachment 1064572
> 
> ...


Somebody, please make them stop.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Bikea :lol:


Most likely all the components will be non standard sizes and there will be at least one critical part missing


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

CommuterBoy said:


> I can't fathom why anyone would ever get a company logo tattooed on them. *Maybe* if you own the company, or if they sponsor you to the point that you are independently wealthy on account of their contribution to your life. Maybe.
> 
> I've seen some cool chainring/sprocket designs that integrate other stuff relevant to the individual. Those were cool.


Coulda swore you had a GoreTex tat... are they giving you that much money?


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Somebody, please make them stop.


Why? It's a great idea and will undoubtedly get many more people into cycling.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

IKEA How cool that you found that Judy!


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

cyclelicious said:


> ^ Bikea :lol:
> 
> Most likely all the components will be non standard sizes and there will be at least one critical part missing


And at least 5 extra parts that don't fit any thing


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Whatever Floats Yer Boat*


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

I guess its better than something like No Ragrets or other stupid misspelled theme


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's mine.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1064753


That is impressive.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

There's some nice work on here!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*What is it with bike parts?*


----------



## Lopaka (Sep 7, 2006)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1064856


I believe Wal-Mart requires at least one member of the bike assembly team to be tattoo'd with assembly instructions.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ that looks like a temporary tattoo. see the shiny spot at the front of the front wheel?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Yeah, I can see that. Hmmm...you might be correct.


----------



## M-Train (Jan 12, 2008)

I thought about getting one across my back, "Unique" in Olde English, and in small print underneath, "just like everybody else."


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^^ Yeah, I can see that. Hmmm...you might be correct.
> 
> View attachment 1065177


This has probably bee nthe best one so far in my opinion.

I also don't mind the ones with bike parts or the geometries...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1065554


Keep em coming, you're killing me here. 

Some pretty good ones out there. If only I was younger and in the mood for some lifelong ink commitment.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I think you'd be pretty safe with an Intense tattoo, DJ. 

You're going to ride that bike for the rest of your life! :lol:


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Crankout said:


> View attachment 1065149


Love handle(bar)s!


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

Is that Mr. Toad's Wild Ride from the magic kingdom? I may or may not have been influenced the last time I was there...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cornfield said:


> I think you'd be pretty safe with an Intense tattoo, DJ.
> 
> You're going to ride that bike for the rest of your life! :lol:


So it seems. It's intense just thinking about it.



Finch Platte said:


> Love handle(bar)s!


I find it funny that I made up a joke about that years ago and now it's a tattoo.


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

Finch Platte said:


>


I believe this is the pre-requisite tat before you can attend a Brony convention!


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

Crankout said:


>


This one is the winner...because the owner of it did not get it for any bicycle related reasons.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ so many things I want to say but can't.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

so checking in to this thread and so satisfying to see the "can-do" attitude of today's MTBR in getting this thread to multiple pages. awesome job over thise slackers from years ago.

Sincerely,

#Making short-sighted decisions great again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

cjsb said:


> s
> Sincerely,
> 
> #Making short-sighted decisions great again!


i don't know what your talking about?


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*OneSpeed* said:


> View attachment 1065662


I didn't know saddle rails went back that far.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

*OneSpeed* said:


> View attachment 1065661


I'm still trying to figure out what's growing on his face?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Damn, that's hella detail. You can even see her buttcheeks.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Topography?*

Ok, I found my way back over here. I got to thinking how we ride trails and the topographic maps that can relate to them when I saw cool tats of topographic maps. A little sidetrack from the original thread, but still relational.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

momentaryink.com when you get it drawn up. They do custom temporary tattoos.


----------



## muddytire (Aug 27, 2009)

I would get a giant Bald Eagle across my back, flying high over a Grand Canyon sunset, dropping a road biker into the abyss with one claw, and holding a streaming banner that says "29er Forever" in the other. That would be badass.


----------



## kyle242gt (Nov 12, 2012)

muddytire said:


> ...that says "29er Forever"....


That'd be boss, right up until the 29.75" size becomes de rigueur.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

chuckha62 said:


> Here's mine. I got this in '06. It's subtle and not seen very often. People who see it and recognize it, think it's cool. I just like it.


I like this, simple, and MTBers will know it immediately.



Lopaka said:


> I believe Wal-Mart requires at least one member of the bike assembly team to be tattoo'd with assembly instructions.


Yes, but the tattoos must also be done at Wal-Mart. And, one guy screwed up inking the tattoo and flipped the stencil backwards. Which, is why all the forks are backwards.



kyle242gt said:


> That'd be boss, right up until the 29.75" size becomes de rigueur.


Ok leave some space for the .75 ... duh

"29 er Forever"


----------



## muddytire (Aug 27, 2009)

kyle242gt said:


> That'd be boss, right up until the 29.75" size becomes de rigueur.


Good point. I might leave some space between the "29" and the "er" to accommodate some decimals in the future.


----------



## billj121 (Jul 29, 2011)

muddytire said:


> Good point. I might leave some space between the "29" and the "er" to accommodate some decimals in the future.


Don't forget the "+"


----------



## uncaged (May 14, 2016)

bonzi13 said:


> Hey all, was thinking of getting a tattoo and having it relate to mountain biking. I can't really think of anything though. The only idea I have had is to get a tattoo for each bike I've owned. Like get the company name/symbol and then underneath that the name of the bike. But if any of you guys have pics/drawings or ideas, feel free to show them!:thumbsup:


Rule of thumb about tattoos, if you have to ask anyone (especially people on a forum) for ideas, probably should NOT get the tatttoo till you come up with an idea that you love and can live with for the rest of your life. Yes I have tattoos.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

uncaged said:


> Rule of thumb about tattoos, if you have to ask anyone (especially people on a forum) for ideas, probably should NOT get the tatttoo till you come up with an idea that you love and can live with for the rest of your life. Yes I have tattoos.


What he said. But. Nothing wrong with getting ideas from others to make your tattoo. They are supposed to be personal. There with ya for life. I shake my head at people who on a whim just go in and pick a generic tattoo. That and artists now are getting soo skilled. Things are doable now in tats that weren't even conceived when I got my first one

Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

muddytire said:


> I would get a giant Bald Eagle across my back, flying high over a Grand Canyon sunset, dropping a road biker into the abyss with one claw, and holding a streaming banner that says "29er Forever" in the other. That would be badass.





kyle242gt said:


> That'd be boss, right up until the 29.75" size becomes de rigueur.





muddytire said:


> Good point. I might leave some space between the "29" and the "er" to accommodate some decimals in the future.





billj121 said:


> Don't forget the "+"


Great idea but too many variables as fast as this sport is growing technology wise. Plus a tat like that only adds to the separation hatred between the two disaplines, road and mtb. After all in the end aren't we all just out enjoying the outdoors on a two wheeled human powered contraption.


----------



## topazann (May 25, 2016)

Do you like watercolor ?







I dont know why tattoo must be black..I like bright colors, certainly it should be stylish and elegant.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

That's actually really nice. I like both black and gray and color. I think the design dictates how it's finished. I have both arms sleeved...well...both are works in progress. One is black and gray. The other is full color.


----------



## riding4life (Jun 4, 2013)

*OneSpeed* said:


> i don't know what your talking about?
> 
> View attachment 1065661


His wheels need truing...


----------



## uncaged (May 14, 2016)

That is a cool design, but man get some sun on those legs. :-D



topazann said:


> Do you like watercolor ?
> View attachment 1076718
> 
> I dont know why tattoo must be black..I like bright colors, certainly it should be stylish and elegant.


----------



## Alex88876 (Jul 8, 2016)

That's a steep idea with bikes and I recommend you to do it like a georgraphic tattoo. It looks really impressive and cool)))
You can see what I mean here https://tattoozza.com/3d-tattoos


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Alex88876 said:


> That's a steep idea with bikes and I recommend you to do it like a georgraphic tattoo. It looks really impressive and cool)))
> You can see what I mean here https://tattoozza.com/3d-tattoos


I've never wanted a tattoo until I saw those 3D ones!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Finch Platte said:


> I've never wanted a tattoo until I saw those 3D ones!


Some of today's work is nothing short of amazing.

A butterfly in today's world.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ true, but what will that butterfly look like in 20 to 30 years? Probably
a big blob.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

That chick with the 3d black widow spider on her neck... I'd probably smack her with a rolled up newspaper on accident.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

^ lol!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^So true. Youth fades

I'm not a fan of bullfighting... this seems fitting (sorry not bike related)


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> ^So true. Youth fades
> 
> I'm not a fan of bullfighting... this seems fitting (sorry not bike related)
> 
> View attachment 1080963


yep. that is awesome!


----------



## Angus (Jan 20, 2004)

I just got this tat


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Sorry


----------



## Angus (Jan 20, 2004)

Silentfoe said:


> Sorry


That's OK, your girl digs it......


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2016)

I'd either go with a head badge you really like (could be really old school) or one of the odd early Tomac tire tread patterns for MTB. I'm not too adventurous, but I want something not very many folks would get outside the MTB community. Do you have a Tat Artist yet?


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Angus said:


> View attachment 1082584
> 
> 
> I just got this tat


Seriously, who drew this? His twinkle toes are touching each other, on the same side of the downtube. No Pedals or cranks. Is that a headtube behind the number plate? An odd stem? What is that where the rear disc should be? It's definitely not a disc. And that thing sticking straight out into nothingness, a derailleur? No opposite seat stay? What is the front hub? It's huge. I'm basically saying my 5 year old could draw a better bike. You probably should have vetted your artist a bit better before you let them put permanent crap on you. I would have just stuck with my sorry comment but you had to go and make it stupid.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Silentfoe said:


> Seriously, who drew this? His twinkle toes are touching each other, on the same side of the downtube. No Pedals or cranks. Is that a headtube behind the number plate? An odd stem? What is that where the rear disc should be? It's definitely not a disc. And that thing sticking straight out into nothingness, a derailleur? No opposite seat stay? What is the front hub? It's huge. I'm basically saying my 5 year old could draw a better bike. You probably should have vetted your artist a bit better before you let them put permanent crap on you. I would have just stuck with my sorry comment but you had to go and make it stupid.


Not to mention the rider looks like a Sasquatch.


----------



## Angus (Jan 20, 2004)

Silentfoe said:


> Seriously, who drew this? His twinkle toes are touching each other, on the same side of the downtube. No Pedals or cranks. Is that a headtube behind the number plate? An odd stem? What is that where the rear disc should be? It's definitely not a disc. And that thing sticking straight out into nothingness, a derailleur? No opposite seat stay? What is the front hub? It's huge. I'm basically saying my 5 year old could draw a better bike. You probably should have vetted your artist a bit better before you let them put permanent crap on you. I would have just stuck with my sorry comment but you had to go and make it stupid.


Actually you where the one who made it stupid, with your "sorry" comment. A respectful and wise adult wouldn't have posted anything. But in this day of Trollism some people love to hide behind their devices and make snarky comments. They feel they are anonymous. Well bully for you Mr. Cool Trail guide you tried to make me butt hurt. I happen to like my tat and it is still a work in progress.
..........















Here is the picture that it was based based off of. It is a motion shot so its not exactly crystal clear, and when I get the background finished and blended it will look even more amazing.


----------



## Angus (Jan 20, 2004)

Finch Platte said:


> Not to mention the rider looks like a Sasquatch.


 Yep your right I am one hairy guy, but anyway the perspective of the tattoo pic is a little off so the rider looks bigger than the bike. Maybe once the tattoo is fully healed I will post a better angle. But then again I might not, as who needs more abuse?

Not this Sasquatch........


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

Looks good Angus and awesome reply. Good on you. 

I subscribed to get tattoo ideas, not to hear people badger and belittle others for the choices they made. Thanks for being the better man.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Some people are just sacks of sh!t and have to talk smack on others to make themselves feel like they are a little less of a piece of crap. Happens all the time. Sad really.


----------



## YetiBear (Dec 2, 2004)

Agreed, It's easy to talk stupid when you're hiding behind a computer. Way to much negative garbage. The people I like to follow exude positivity.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^ I see a cover up tattoo in the future.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I've considered posting in this thread for months. I have a friend who has incredibly badass sleeves with MTB themes wound through them: cranks, chains, forks, shocks, tire treads, etc. They are a tapestry of things that reference mountain biking. IMO so much cooler than any single "MTB themed" idea. I love what he's done, but I'm enough of a desk-bound pansy that I can't do it. 

Besides, I'd rather spend the $ on another bike...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

evasive said:


> I love what he's done, but I'm enough of a desk-bound pansy that I can't do it.
> 
> Besides, I'd rather spend the $ on another bike...


Which would describe your screen name.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

YetiBear said:


> Agreed, It's easy to talk stupid when you're hiding behind a computer. Way to much negative garbage. The people I like to follow exude positivity.


Lol. That is just a fukked up tattoo. Not talking stupid about it, it's just a bad piece of "work."


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Finch Platte said:


> Lol. That is just a fukked up tattoo. Not talking stupid about it, it's just a bad piece of "work."


Finch how often do we agree on something? I'm with ya here. Amateur artist and I'd be pissed if it was on my skin.

C2L

Those are some nice pieces.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

I had an idea a few years ago that I still haven't gone through with, make a peace sign with the outer border being a chainring, and possibly middle area made out of bike chains or other parts. I got the idea from a Craigslist jersey I have that has a peace sign on it, and thought the left calf would be a good spot. 

I also love the yellow sign on the left calf, that is REALLY cool.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

nothing special, stark, simple, black, like my heart

View attachment 1084247


----------



## HenriettaSwang (Jan 23, 2017)

wow..you have so amazing bike tattoos (especially with tree, awesome) if i knew earlier that i can do something like that. But it's never too late. Now i'm thinking about it.
My tattoos are only girlish sh*t like flowers http://flowertattooideas.com/rose-tattoo-on-shoulder-girls/ (lol, i love it) . What do you think about combination bike with flowers? Who has any ideas, plz?)))


----------



## DaveRider (Jul 14, 2014)

I lost my tattoo virginity with this one.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Angus said:


> I just got this tat


 I like it. It tooks like someone is riding and having fun.

I also like the chainring o the calf, and the chain tattoo.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

uncaged said:


> Rule of thumb about tattoos, if you have to ask anyone (especially people on a forum) for ideas, probably should NOT get the tatttoo till you come up with an idea that you love and can live with for the rest of your life. Yes I have tattoos.


I tell this to a guy I know all the time. He went and got Darwin's first rudimentary phylogenetic tree tattooed onto him, which is generic "bio nerd chic" I guess, but not too bad. Now he will randomly ask me about new ones like a compass or something. Now I'll usually just say "boy do you even know how to use one of them".

Also trying to convince him to get a Bart Simpson tat...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

one of the best ways I have used to make sure that getting a tat is the right thing to do is to think to myself: "how would I explain this to an employer at a job interview"

but usually my wallet makes the final decision....so far, no tats. Many ideas have come and gone, but none ever passed either of the 2 tests above


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

sXeXBMXer said:


> one of the best ways I have used to make sure that getting a tat is the right thing to do is to think to myself: "how would I explain this to an employer at a job interview"
> 
> but usually my wallet makes the final decision....so far, no tats. Many ideas have come and gone, but none ever passed either of the 2 tests above


What is this? The 1990s? "Have to explain to my employer"

What are you getting a face tattoo? Most people get tattoos where clothing covers it up if they get their first one.

I dont have one as i dont have anything that i would get tattooed on me. Maybe something about my kids....a bike tattoo? Nahh.

When i was younger i thought it would be cool to get the chainring mark on my calf like you get accidentally. Now all my bikes are 1x.. dont get those any more

Being a 30year old with out a tattoo im more unique than people with tattoos. Everyone i know seems to have one. Generally something basic you would never know till your on the beach or at the pool.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

solarplex said:


> Being a 30year old with out a tattoo im more unique than people with tattoos. Everyone i know seems to have one. Generally something basic you would never know till your on the beach or at the pool.


pretty much this for me too, except I am 47. When my band plays shows, I am definitely the minority, which is fine....who would have ever thought that it was more 'punk rock' to NOT have a tattoo.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

solarplex said:


> What is this? The 1990s?
> I dont have one as i dont have anything that i would get tattooed on me. Maybe something about my kids....a bike tattoo? Nahh.
> 
> Being a 30year old with out a tattoo im more unique than people with tattoos. Everyone i know seems to have one. Generally something basic you would never know till your on the beach or at the pool.


we get it, your not into it. you came to the tattoo thread to tell everyone how stupid their tattoos are?

perhaps next time you should consider keeping your mouth shut and just move along.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

sXeXBMXer said:


> one of the best ways I have used to make sure that getting a tat is the right thing to do is to think to myself: "how would I explain this to an employer at a job interview"
> 
> but usually my wallet makes the final decision....so far, no tats. Many ideas have come and gone, but none ever passed either of the 2 tests above


Interesting. I'm in my mid 50s and am an HR professional. I can't tell you how many times a peer will tell me something along the lines of, "good candidate, but I don't like their tattoos". It just fails to register with me. Maybe it would register if it was on their face, but I'm more of a "to each his own" sort of person, I guess.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

YetiBear said:


> Agreed, It's easy to talk stupid when you're hiding behind a computer. Way to much negative garbage. The people I like to follow exude positivity.


Here's what happens when I hide behind a computer:

c1r1[943xur[032[po248rcq09vwnf4td2[cfqewfkqpoewmf[3194jt1t785095uwepofjpojef[93q4t'ojsd';lfmq'w;4eotj'q3o4jt't/q.emf'ap9wueoqj
po9886

I type like ****!


----------



## akdmx (Jun 8, 2006)

This just came to me the other day after a ride where someone offered me a donut. I love donuts.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

chuckha62 said:


> Interesting. I'm in my mid 50s and am an HR professional. I can't tell you how many times a peer will tell me something along the lines of, "good candidate, but I don't like their tattoos". It just fails to register with me. Maybe it would register if it was on their face, but I'm more of a "to each his own" sort of person, I guess.


Yeah, I am still in the mindset of the pre-2000's when tattoos were not mainstream and "safe". The school I work at will still not hire anyone with tattoos, and they will fire you if you get one while you are in contract (Catholic school)...

that being said, I am with you in that personally I have no problem with people with tattoos...well,I take that back. I have no problem with tattoos...many times the people with them are a different story...but I grew up in the underground punk and metal scene in the 80's so tats were always a common thing to me. Still am in it.

I think that there is still a demographic that does not think tats go along with the "professional" mind set. In 10 years, that will probably be way different


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Pfft. Go to the local hardware or home improvement store and by a propane torch. heat the heck out of a brake rotor and brand yourself. Tell wild stories about descending some huge mountain and your brakes catch fire and the hot rotor burned you in crash.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

mopartodd said:


> Pfft. Go to the local hardware or home improvement store and by a propane torch. heat the heck out of a brake rotor and brand yourself. Tell wild stories about descending some huge mountain and your brakes catch fire and the hot rotor burned you in crash.


 Oookay.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

mopartodd said:


> Pfft. Go to the local hardware or home improvement store and by a propane torch. heat the heck out of a brake rotor and brand yourself. Tell wild stories about descending some huge mountain and your brakes catch fire and the hot rotor burned you in crash.


That is called branding and yes it is a thing.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

deke505 said:


> That is called branding and yes it is a thing.


I think it's a good idea, we should do it! You go first...

Just make sure it's not an Avid disc, or you'll get laughed at, lol!

*Disclaimer: I have two sets of Elixirs and both are quiet.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> I think it's a good idea, we should do it! You go first...
> 
> Just make sure it's not an Avid disc, or you'll get laughed at, lol!
> 
> *Disclaimer: I have two sets of Elixirs and both are quiet.


nah you go first, I have enough scars on me

*not for the skittish


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Cornfield said:


> *Disclaimer: I have two sets of Elixirs and both are quiet.


That doesn't make it right!

grow up and get some Shimano's.


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

My lady's new tattoo. I dig it!


----------



## DaGG (Mar 7, 2017)

biker tattoo

Look here for inspiration


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

*OneSpeed* said:


> That doesn't make it right!
> 
> grow up and get some Shimano's.


Just say no, to Shimano. :ciappa:


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

DaGG said:


> biker tattoo
> 
> Look here for inspiration


Come on man...Think about this forum and what you've seen posted.

WRONG BIKER tats.

The only inspiration for some might be a neg rep.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> Come on man...Think about this forum and what you've seen posted.
> 
> WRONG BIKER tats.
> 
> The only inspiration for some might be a neg rep.


He could have at least linked us to good bikers [Harley] tats. Most of that work is garage wrenching drunk want to be artists.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> ...Garage wrenching drunk want to be artists.


You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Finch Platte said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing.


A permanent tat for "life", yes.

If I'm getting ink I'm going to do my homework, and I'm getting it from a renowned artist. Not some yahoo drunk bastard at a party in the garage looking for notoriety from the local pass arounds.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> if I'm getting ink it's going to do my homework&#8230;


you think you could ask it to do my homework too?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

HT flats gave me this one...








Thanks to Scudgood flats








Dead branch poking out onto trail left it's mark here

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*OneSpeed* said:


> you think you could ask it to do my homework too?


Jeez, a guy can't even throw a few back while posting around here.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

targnik said:


> HT flats gave me this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My BMX pedals gave me this one yesterday after misjudging a landing. It is over top of some other ones received either on the trail or at the park


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

sXeXBMXer said:


> My BMX pedals gave me this one yesterday after misjudging a landing. It is over top of some other ones received either on the trail or at the park
> 
> View attachment 1126434


Nice tatt ^^

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

Figured I could add some new ink to this old thread.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Some may thrive on devastating the trails but don't go this far

https://www.google.com/amp/www.tele...t8-face-tattoo-finally-accepts-job-offer/amp/

The guy has made a lifetime of bad choices at just 19, more than just the tattoo. not sure why he didn't grow a beard and use cosmetics for the job issue, but again the tattoo is just one of many red flag signals.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

This first looks unique-

and I think the chain ring for a lady is classy in the hip sorta way.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Edit: bad post, see below.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

bachman1961 said:


> This first looks unique-
> 
> and I think the chain ring for a lady is classy in the hip sorta way.


That heart rhythm is not compatible with life. They need a pacemaker stat!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Found some new ones. Sorry if there's any duplicates.
> 
> View attachment 1147968
> 
> ...


Links? Bad links too?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Cleared2land said:


> Links? Bad links too?


Hmm, I wondered if something went wrong, it looks funny. Allow me to try again.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Fixed
Thanks C2L!


----------



## GTM (Jun 29, 2017)

Thinking about gettin a big alpinestar logo across my chest.. always loved their logo I almost feel like I identify with it you know?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Bikes...Tattoos... this fits...doesn't it?*


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1148286


Nice _tats_


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

GTM said:


> Thinking about gettin a big alpinestar logo across my chest.. always loved their logo I almost feel like I identify with it you know?


Personally I'd steer clear of the company logo stuff. Who wants to be a walking billboard?


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Mookie said:


> Personally I'd steer clear of the company logo stuff. Who wants to be a walking billboard?


Agreed. There's only downside. If you got an Ellsworth or Iron Horse tattoo in the mid 2000s, you'd probably have gotten an expensive fix by now.


----------



## GTM (Jun 29, 2017)

Mookie said:


> Nice _tats_


what tats? that poor bike still has a reflector on it


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Procter said:


> Agreed. There's only downside. If you got an Ellsworth or Iron Horse tattoo in the mid 2000s, you'd probably have gotten an expensive fix by now.


Tattoos are far too permanent, gotta be very thoughtful upfront.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

GTM said:


> what tats? that poor bike still has a reflector on it


What bike?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Mookie said:


> Tattoos are far too permanent, gotta be very thoughtful upfront.


yeah, I was pretty embarrassed a couple years ago when I had to get my Enron tattoo covered.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Mookie said:


> Tattoos are far too permanent,


Not anymore. Not cheap or painless to erase those mistakes...but it can be done.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

exactly. i used to have full sleeves once upon a time, but now nothing remains except for a couple of scars on lines that can only be seen at the proper angle...


----------



## GTM (Jun 29, 2017)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> exactly. i used to have full sleeves once upon a time, but now nothing remains except for a couple of scars on lines that can only be seen at the proper angle...


whyd you get rid of them? how many alpinestars logos did you have?


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

*OneSpeed* said:


> yeah, I was pretty embarrassed a couple years ago when I had to get my Enron tattoo covered.


Doh! :lol:


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1148286


What tattoo? I only see a hot chick  

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Mookie said:


> Nice _tats_


Pretty sure they are fake


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

sfgiantsfan said:


> Pretty sure they are fake


You win


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

Tattoos. I just don't get why a beautiful woman would mar their body with a tattoo. It's like graffiti defacing a work of art. Tattoos just don't wash off either. I wonder how many people regret getting a tattoo years later.


----------



## Lopaka (Sep 7, 2006)

In my world a woman's attractiveness and a man's intelligence has an inverse relationship to the size and number of tattoos they sport.

If I really like a piece of art, I make it my phone's lock screen or my computer's wallpaper. It's much less permanent. 

I really like getting tattoos I can wash off. 

Just an old man......sharing a little life experience with my MTB brothers and sisters out of love. If you feel like you want to get a tattoo, just ride your bike until the feeling goes away. Then ride your bike some more.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

MikeDee said:


> Tattoos. I just don't get why a beautiful woman would mar their body with a tattoo. It's like graffiti defacing a work of art. Tattoos just don't wash off either. I wonder how many people regret getting a tattoo years later.


You say mar, I say enhance.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I have never seen a tattoo I liked enough to want it. The rest vary from "kinda ok" to "what kind of idiot would do that". I suppose it's like jewelry, yellow pants, and do rags, some guys think they are cool.


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

'Nuff said.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

^^Looks photoshopped.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

lol I have one based off the old Dirt Merchants t-shits they used to sell at whistler.

Everyone thinks it's a Harley gang tattoo. :/


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Travis Bickle said:


> I have never seen a tattoo I liked enough to want it. The rest vary from "kinda ok" to "what kind of idiot would do that". I suppose it's like jewelry, yellow pants, and do rags, some guys think they are cool.


Lol. You're not supposed to copy someone else's, you're supposed to come up with your own. Granted, some folks struggle with the creative part.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Still no tattoos here. Still glad about that.

Maybe a wheelchair going downhill, me wearing a diaper? That'll go over well with the retirement home honeys changing me.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Finch Platte said:


> Still no tattoos here. Still glad about that.
> 
> Maybe a wheelchair going downhill, me wearing a diaper? That'll go over well with the retirement home honeys changing me.


What makes you think "honeys" will be doing it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

Get a tattoo of a DHF tread pattern across your face. It would look like someone rode across your face. That would be cool.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

*Real mountain bikers*

Real mountain bikers get scars, not tattoos.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Lol


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

I might get one of a Canadian on a mtn bike puking. I’ll put it on my back, right below the DOWNCOUNTRYAF tattoo


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

telemike said:


> Real mountain bikers get scars, not tattoos.


Huh...I've done a reasonable job of avoiding scars. For the most part.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

for a tatt, i would something simple like a simple chainring, single chain link, or a bike wheel.


----------



## Voodoo Child (Sep 12, 2007)

One of my riding buddies has pistons and connecting rods on both calves - grey scale and the entire calf, top to bottom. Night rides are interesting when he's in front lol......just see pistons cranking away with every pedal stroke.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Voodoo Child said:


> One of my riding buddies has pistons and connecting rods on both calves - grey scale and the entire calf, top to bottom. Night rides are interesting when he's in front lol......just see pistons cranking away with every pedal stroke.


A V-Twin...lol.


----------



## Roge (May 5, 2017)

This is rather unique. But much room for improvement.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Getting those drop outs finished might have been a bit edgy.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

I have enough visible damage from cycling (both fleeting and permanent), I don’t need a tattoo to remind me.


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

telemike said:


> *Real mountain bikers*
> 
> Real mountain bikers get scars, not tattoos.


I have both scars and tattoos. Some of us like our pleasure spiked with an extra shot of pain.


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

I think my next tat will be a sticky patch of poison oak growing out of my ankle and up my calf with an old chain ring tangled in the tendrils.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^^ So if that same tattoo was on a girl would that make it a fat tire bike?


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

John Kuhl said:


> ^^ So if that same tattoo was on a girl would that make it a fat tire bike?


...or a flat tired bike. I guess it depends.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

This one stinks.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Finch Platte said:


> This one stinks.
> 
> View attachment 1914185


It'd be really painful though. The armpit just sucks.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Roge said:


> This is rather unique. But much room for improvement.
> 
> View attachment 1913981


Some ratty ass hubs.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Got my first tattoo a month ago...

Maori culture design, which I've wanted for years...

My fear of needles has added to the procrastination.

Getting the attached done soon, with letters changed out for those of significant others.









Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Kudos to Cyclelicious for this one posted over in the comic thread.









Mountain Bike Reviews Forum







www.mtbr.com


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Roge said:


> This is rather unique. But much room for improvement.
> 
> View attachment 1913981


At least it avoids the wheel size debate.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

rockcrusher said:


> At least it avoids the wheel size debate.


The hubs could use some improvement.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

Ladmo said:


> I like the tread design like this.
> 
> View attachment 1064081


Back in the NORBA days one Spring, me and a couple of college teammates were out in Temecula for a race. Race day turned out to be mud hell, and l kept getting my shoes (shitty Nike Ngubas) sucked off my feet. I quit after a lap to find that another teammate, Ellie, had also quit. My friend Joe was the only one who had any real chance in his class, and we knew he got off to a good start and fought for the holeshot before a narrow, fenced-in cliffside descent funneled and separated the pack.

We waited for more than an hour, with no sign of Joe.

Eventually, a pale form slowly emerged from the landscape, walking his bike. It was Joe.

It took awhile to get it out of him, but apparently what happened was that he ate it _in_ that narrow, fenced-in cliffside descent. And he got run over by more than one competitor. And that put him in a state that he just went into the brush and sat there in the mud for more than an hour before he recollected himself and rejoined the world.

If Joe had been a tattoo guy, this would have been the thing for him.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

^ Ellsworth Joe?


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> ^ Ellsworth Joe?


No, this Joe had a Girvin/ProFlex 754 for this and the last time I was in touch with him. 1995 or 1996? This was definitely before Ellsworths were a thing.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Joe was forever changed from that moment on, and nobody knows where Joe is now


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

Sir kayakalot said:


> Joe was forever changed from that moment on, and nobody knows where Joe is now


Well, fudging the story a little forward, that was not that far off from reality. He dropped out of school and disappeared. It was concerning but Joe had both his problems and unique considerations. Obviously nothing related to this funny story we can now tell.

He turned up 2+ decades later (at least for me, found him on Google+) in Minnesota both an evangelical Christian and a Tesla (the car) evangelist. Caught up, but nobody is the same person after 2+ decades. Don't think he rides anymore.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Funny thing about life, everything changes. What we remember as we knew it usually ends up completely differed as the years go on.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Funny thing about life, everything changes. What we remember as we knew it usually ends up completely differed as the years go on.


So true, about the time you finally figure it out, WHAM!


----------

